# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX  workspace  schma

## dell68

Bonjour
J'ai un  problme  de  configuration  pour  partager  un  seul  workspace   pour   plusieurs  schma afin d'installer  les  applications  sur  un  espace  de  travail  via  les  schmas  associs  ???
Je  suis  sr   oracle  19c   et   APEX  18.3  
Merci  d'avance

----------

